# Lost paddle: Big South



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

So, embarrassing to admit it, but some undisclosed events took place, involving unnamed people, and now we have lost a paddle on the Big South. The paddle is an H2O paddle with yellow grips and blades, and a black shaft. It was last seen just below Slideways. Next few groups through there, could you keep an eye peeled for it? PM me if found.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Uh, how's the flow?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Shoot the boot lief?


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

"If you're still boat'n you're just between swims" Larry Dunn


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Flows were low. I think natalie said it was 2 on the big south gauge. I've done it lower, twice. This was still a lot of fun. You should go hike in there and find that paddle. Yeah.

Mike, I don't drink, so booties are kind if a gray area for me. That's all irrelevant though, because the undisclosed events involving unnamed persons did not involve me.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

How did you guys get in? Hike up, barnes meadow paddle hike, source, or stealth batcopter?


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Paddle across the reservoir, then hike. There was a lot of wood on the hike, which was annoying, but overall it was not too bad. Totally worth it, in fact. You should go in there. And look for that paddle.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't drink beer any more either, beer leads to drunkenness, drunkenness to beer goggles, beer goggles to lead to dirty women. Once you get a dirty girl on your jock, forever will she dominate your destiny.-Yoda

-bootie redbulls are for everyone, kids too!! 
If they don't chug-the paddle may never reveal itself....


----------

